# online shops in Europe



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello Haunters,

I am living in Belgium and the last 2 years I decorated my yard with tombstones and a few standard items.

The problem is that Halloween is not a big thing here and most of the stuff in the shops are basic at best.

I want to create a Zombie theme and for that I need some affordable zombie stuff but the most things have found are from US shops and some do ship to Belgium but the rates are so hard that it is not worth it.

Does anybody know of any good (on-line) shops based in Holland, Germany or the UK that are affordable?

Scary thanks

Ronny


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't speak to the issue of on-line shops for your area, but do give some thought to making what you need. Even here in the States where zombie-themed materials are plentiful in stores, a lot of haunters go the DIY route. You'll find many threads here that provide help with zombie themes, makeup, and props.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Ronny - I live in Australia and have the same issue. I have started making a lot of my own stuff for that reason. My home made props have saved me LOTS of money. You can always buy cheap masks and make your own bodies to dress up. Masks are fairly cheap to ship and there are some fabulous tutorials on how to make bodies right on this site. Good luck!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ronny, half the fun of Halloween is making your own props with what you have on hand. There are lots of how-to's here and info on building and materials. Like Roxy said, most of us haunter make our own stuff and is generally better then anything you could buy.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't mind building stuff,in fact 90% of my haunt last year was self made

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v196/Noben/Halloween/2012 Halloween

But I am no sculpter and I need several zombie heads and body's this year


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would think using a styrofoam wig head as a base and then adding paper clay or mache to fill out the shape of the head. They are zombies after all and that means they dont need to be perfect. Making body dummies to be used in a costume or clothing can be almost anything. Paper, or plastic bags, stuffed into the clothing to fill it out and a pvc frame to give it structure.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice display Ronny!


----------



## dazgill (Aug 7, 2012)

roadkill - i am from england and i have the same problem as you

i am quite jealous of the american way of halloween and the availability of merchandise and how long they keep it up. we decorate our house for 1 night + 1 party. it is a lot of work for one night but the comments are worth it, especially as there are only 2 or 3 houses that "do halloween"

i cannot offer any advice regarding websites. i buy masks and things from ebay and display on wooden frames and simple paper mache heads.

hope you can find something


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

As others have already stated, the best items are the ones YOU create. For zombie garb, look no further than your local thrift/rag shops for used clothing, you may find that the best stuff is the remnants you can find in their trash/waste bins. 
As to the sculpting of zombie heads, they don't have to be perfect, in fact it's better if they aren't. You can sit in front of a mirror and do your sculpting using yourself as the model, but leaving it ragged and ravaged looking will help complete the illusion.
You can buy masks and pre-made heads, but then you are stuck with a look that thousands of others have, with no real control on the size or look of the finished piece.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Ronny- I think it's great that you're stirring up the Halloween spirit over in Belgium! Good luck with your zombies.


----------

